# Small-ish Algae Problems



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

So I started getting some algae problems in my tank.My Erios have algae on the fine leaves,my Blyxas get string or hair algae,on my M.mattogrossne the leaves aren't as green as they used to be so I am suspecting algae,and on my HC I am getting this dark green-ish algae covering the small leaves(looks like the same algae I get on my Erios).So I just started EI a few weeks ago but I changed my method today.Today I dosed 1 and 1/8 tsp of KNO3(powder),1/8 tsp of KH2PO4,1 tsp of Flourish,and a tbs of Flourish Excel but I usually only dose a 1/4 tsp.I also built a pretty good CO2 reactor with a one gallon bottle set-up but I haven't tested kH since.I have high light in this tank,it is heavily planted,the substrate is ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia and I have a H.O.T Magnum running on this tank with a Whisper 5-15 for dissolving ferts and extra flow.Thanks in advance.^_^


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

How big is the tank?

What do you mean by high light? how many watts and of what?


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

30 gallon high light tank(3 wpg of compact flourescent 6700K bulb)


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

My first reaction would be that it's a low CO2 problem. Try to get a KH and pH reading. Though this isn't always an accurate indicator of CO2 levels, it'll give us a starting point.

DIY CO2 is notorious for fluctuating and low levels of CO2...


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

do you think the test would be affected because I have ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia?


----------

